# Tarpon Art Work



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm having a pool built and I'm looking for tarpon art work to have tiled into the bottom of the pool. Looking for a company that may already have a tarpon as a part of their inventory for purchase.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

hook - are you familiar with the tarpon tilework at the fisherman's wharf restaurant - pier 22 or so in galveston, tx?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

no haven't seen it


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

www.juliesutton*marineart*.com/

I like her work, might fit in with what your doing if not too late.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

looks nice thanks a million, pool is built but may have tarpon added at a later date if possible.


----------

